# VB6 - Inhalt von textbox in txt datei schreiben und txt später erweitern



## estev (11. März 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe einen Taschenrechner geschrieben (ok, vllt. ist es kein Taschenrechner, aber das ganze zu erklären währe zu kompliziert und im grossen und ganzen ist es ein Taschenrechner^^) und ich würde gern die sachen die in die textboxen eingegeben wurden und das ergebnis halt in eine textdatei schreiben!

Ich habs schon fast geschafft, mit einem code den ich bei google gefunden hatte, lediglich hiess die datei immer nur "0" und wenn ich eine neue aufgabe eingegeben habe, hat das programm immer die aufgabe die schon in der txt stand einfach überschrieben.

Kann mir irgendwer helfen, das die neue Aufgabe in eine neue zeile kommt ohne die alte zu überschreiben?!

Schonmal danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## DrSoong (11. März 2007)

Normalerweise sagt du

```
Variable = "Text"
```
dabei wird einer Variable ein Wert zugewiesen. Vorherige Werte der Variable werden dabei gelöscht.

Um einen Wert anzuhängen verwende

```
Variable = Variable & "Text"
```
dabei wird der Wert direkt hinten angehängt. Dies wird im oa Beispiel aber ohne Zeilenumbruch gemacht, um etwas in einer neuen Zeile anzuhängen verwende

```
Variable = Variable & vbNewLine & "Text"
```


Der Doc!


----------



## deepthroat (12. März 2007)

Hi.

Wenn du Text an eine Datei anhängen willst (ohne den Inhalt zu überschreiben), mußt du die Datei mit Hilfe eines  FileSystemObject im "ForAppending" Modus öffnen.

Du kannst dann mit der WriteLine Methode Text in die Datei schreiben.

Tip: Es gibt einige Beispiele hier im Forum. 

Gruß


----------

